# se mettre en biais



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

En _Des Chinoises_, Julia Kristeva dice:

_Lorsqu’ici une femme essaie de se faire remarquer, elle n’a, tout compte fait, que deux solutions : soit s’identifier au pouvoir (revendication virile, « faire comme les hommes »), soit *se mettre en biais* (révoltée ou corps muet, malade – selon sa capacité de moduler son étrangeté par rapport à l’ordre social)._

No puedo encontrar por ningún lado una expresión como la subrayada, y su traducción literal, a mi juicio, no significa nada.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## hual

Hola,

Sugiero: _ponerse al sesgo_.


----------



## totor

hual said:


> ponerse al sesgo


Fantástico.

¿Y qué significa eso en mi caso, hual?

… o se identifican con el poder […] o se ponen al sesgo […]



¿Vos querés decir que se quedan al margen?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Intenta visualizarlo: si alguien se pone en diagonal/atravesado en tu camino, ¿consideras que se aparta y te deja la vía libre?, ¿o te estorba por representar un obstáculo y te obliga a replantear tu camino?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## hual

No, lo que hacen las mujeres que no se identifican con el poder es dificultar, entorpecer el orden social poniéndose, como quien dijera, atravesadas en el camino (sentido figurado). Tal entorpecimiento puede revestir la forma de un acto de rebeldía, un cuerpo muerto (difícil de mover), una enfermedad.


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Gévy!

Me parece un poco retorcida la actitud de ponerse al sesgo para estorbar y que uno obligatoriamente tenga que fijarse en lo que está adelante.

Para estorbar en serio habría que ponerse de frente.

Y tan retorcido como la actitud me parece la escritura de Kristeva.

Mucho más lógico y entendible sería decir como ahora dice hual:


hual said:


> atravesadas en el camino


Y si es eso lo que a juicio de ustedes quiso decir Kristeva, así lo voy a poner.

… o se identifican con el poder […] o se atraviesan en el camino […]

¡Gracias por hacérmelo entender!


----------



## hual

Creo que hay más que un matiz entre "ponerse de frente" y "ponerse al sesgo o atravesado en el camino", ya que, en mi opinión, la primera expresión implica la idea de lucha, combate, y la segunda, tan sólo la de entorpecer, molestar, como suelen hacerlo quienes permanecen sentados o acostados en algunas manifestaciones.


----------



## totor

Muy cierto, hual.

Yo me refería solamente a la metáfora de ponerse delante para que no tengan más remedio que verte, no a los matices de la expresión.

Pero si la idea es ésa, por lo menos por lo que a mí respecta (y precisamente por eso puse el hilo) tanto _se mettre en biais_ como 'ponerse al sesgo' son incomprensibles en mi caso.

(O quizá sea yo un poco corto de entendederas, ya que ustedes lo entendieron sin problemas).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que el sentido está bien encaminado: si para destacar (para hacerse notar), las mujeres solo tienen dos soluciones y una de ellas es identificarse con el poder, la segunda es oponerse al poder, *cruzándose en su camino*.


----------



## jprr

Salut Victor


Víctor Pérez said:


> , las mujeres solo tienen dos soluciones y una de ellas es identificarse con el poder, la segunda es oponerse al poder, *cruzándose en su camino*.


Oui... mais toute la subtilité de la chose vient de ce que Julia Kristeva n'emploie pas l'expression consacrée *"se mettre en travers"* (s'opposer, barrer la route), mais _*se mettre en biais*_...

C'est à dire dans une position ou tout en gênant, en ne marchant pas dans le sens du pouvoir,  _elles ne s'y affrontent pas directement de face_, comme si elle cherchaient à minimiser "la surface visible" pour se rendre moins vulnérables ; dans une position ou les coups, s'il y en a, sont déviés au lieu de frapper "en plein".
D'accord avec le post #4 de Gévy : il faut visualiser l'image.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Très juste, *jprr*, mais, du moins à mon avis, _cruzarse en el camino_ est bien moins catégorique que _se mettre en travers_. 

Mais, en fait, ce ne sont que des échanges pour essayer de permettre à notre ami *totor *de déblayer le chemin...


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> toute la subtilité de la chose vient de ce que Julia Kristeva n'emploie pas l'expression consacrée *"se mettre en travers"* (s'opposer, barrer la route), mais _*se mettre en biais*_


T'as raison, JP, mais comme je viens de dire, 'ponerse al sesgo', ou 'de costado', ou 'oblicuo, n'est pas comprehensible pour moi, tandis que 'atravesarse en el camino', ou


Víctor Pérez said:


> _cruzarse en el camino_


en plus d'être


Víctor Pérez said:


> bien moins catégorique que _se mettre en travers_


peut le comprendre n'importe qui n'ayant pas la comprenette facile  .


----------



## jprr

Si cela peut vous tranquilliser par rapport à une traduction dont la compréhension n'est pas immédiate, "_*se mettre en biais*_" n'est pas,_ même pour les francophones_, destiné à être lu par des demi-lecteurs handicapés de la comprenette.
Je connais des tas de lecteurs surentraînés et affûtés qui calent devant la prose de Julia Kristeva (et consorts)


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Je connais des tas de lecteurs surentraînés et affûtés qui calent devant la prose de Julia Kristeva (et consorts)


Pas de doute, mon cher.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
La prmiera respuesta es perfecta.
Ya que esto es un foro de traducción no veo por qué se busca más allá: cada lector entenderá lo que le conviene, lo mismo que en francés.
Pero si de verdad de explicación se trata, intentar directamente con biaiser, totalment en armonía con lo que sigue.

Edito para corregir una palabra.


----------



## totor

Madame Barberin said:


> cada lector entenderá lo que le conviene


Es cierto, Madame.

Pero primero debe entender el traductor, y ésa precisamente es una de las bondades de este foro  .


----------



## Henry Days

Yo sugiero "ponerse de través". En mi opinión, "cruzarse en el camino" o "atravesarse en el camino" sugieren la idea (visualización, como se ha propuesto) de que están cortando el paso. Me parece que "ponerse de través" habla de ponerse "de costado", pero con una expresión más ambigua y más castiza. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## totor

Henry Days said:


> ponerse de través


Me gustó, Henry.

Por supuesto, es más ajustado al original.

Y lo que es más, hasta yo lo entiendo  .


----------

